# Top Bar Hives in Ohio



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

For those that are using Top Bar Hives in Ohio, have you had any problems with the bee inspectors?

The reason I am asking is that I have found a few references in Ohio law that suggest a hive that would allow cross comb is considered a public nuisance and must be removed.

_909.12 Frames and honeycombs must be easily removable and accessible.
No person shall keep or maintain bees in any hive if all frames and honeycombs cannot be readily removed therefrom for inspection or keep or maintain bees in any hive situated where adequate and efficient inspection is difficult, impracticable, or impossible. All cross-comb hives or domiciles for bees, from which the frames and honeycombs cannot be readily removed, are hereby declared to be a public nuisance.

If any owner is found using such cross-comb hives or domiciles, the director of agriculture shall notify said owner in writing to cease using them. If, after the expiration of one year from receipt of said notice, the owner has failed to cease using said cross-comb hives or domiciles for housing bees, the director may seize and destroy them without remuneration.

Effective Date: 10-01-1953_

I also found reference to removable frame hives having to be standard framed hives. This info was from other States nearby.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

909.12 Frames and *honeycombs* must be easily removable and accessible.

Don't see a problem there with TBHs since honeycombs are easily removable and accessible


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Wasn't sure if the State would say that a TBH is a cross comb hive as it doesn't have full comb guides.

I also found out that Hancock County doesn't have a bee inspector.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

know a guy around dayton who swears by tbh


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not in Ohio, but mine get inspected every year. I made sure I was here for the first time to show him what it was and how it worked and he has handled it without me since. I would be careful NOT to have crosscombs. Clean up any you get along the way and you shouldn't have any problems with the inspectors.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Crosscombs are combs which are attached to multiple frames.

Our local bee club is going to start a TBH next year. The county bee inspector seemed to think it would be a great idea. If there was any problem with a TBH he would have mentioned it.

Back in the 70's my local bee club had a TBH, and the older beekeepers really enjoyed it back then, and were enthusiastic about having one again.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Will watch the cross combing.


----------



## SamG347 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in PA but the only problem I had with my Topbar hives was when my inspector showed up and heard I had combo hives aka topbar and lang hives he kind of did one of these :no: He HATES the topbar hive. He thinks any bees in a topbar hive will starve because they cannot go up to feed in the winter. I respect this guy as he runs over 100 of his own hives....But he also just takes his hives come fall...tips them on their sides...blows the bees out with a leaf blower and takes the honey leavin the bees to die.

Well I will make sure once spring rolls around and both hives are still alive to send him a pic. The only reason I could see the hives dieing would be because of how bad a summer it was for honey to be put up but I have been heavily feeding.

Good Luck with your Topbar hive!


----------



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

No problems with our inspector, once I showed him how to handle the combs.


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

SamG347 said:


> He HATES the topbar hive. He thinks any bees in a topbar hive will starve because they cannot go up to feed in the winter. I respect this guy as he runs over 100 of his own hives....But he also just takes his hives come fall...tips them on their sides...blows the bees out with a leaf blower and takes the honey leavin the bees to die


Well, duh! What does he thinks happens to HIS bees FOR SURE when he blows them out onto the ground each fall?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had plenty of vertical hives starve and I'm sure a poorly timed cold snap can do the same for the top bar hives, but I've had no more trouble wintering them than with vertical hives. It helps to make sure the cluster starts the winter at one end (slide them down there if they aren't there already) and have full frames of stores in front of them. If you have empty comb put it behind them. They move across to the other end, but they aren't good at backing up.


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

The president of our local beekeeping association is also the Apiary Inspector for Stark, Carroll and Columbiana counties in Ohio. He inspected my hives this summer and found no problems - he's so busy he just looks at the first three top bars. He commented that he could see the obvious advantage of no lifting in a horizontal top bar hive. As long as the top bars are removeable, you are following the letter of the law. A Warré hive with top bars nailed in place would be a different story.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the good information.

Still looking for the perfect spot to put my tbh. In town, no fencing, few shrubs make it bit difficult. Currently sitting in the middle of my side yard with 15 or so feet to the East and West. Hive is facing North towards our home. Time will tell if this will work out or not. 

If all fails, will have a tbh and some bees up for grabs next year.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Belmont County
Bee Inspector had so much fun in my HTB hives that we forgot to use smoke and veils. Actually I didn't forget, I don't use smoke. I got high marks on my receipt.
Dave


----------

